# Canadian National 2009



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

In case anyone is interested the Canadian National website is now up and running. It's being held here in Surrey British Columbia in July. Here's the link to the website:

www.grcbc.org/grccnational.html

We are offering all venues, conformation, obedience, rally, agility, tracking and working certificate. Did I miss anything?

Sure would be nice if some of us could finally meet. Summer in BC is fabulous too by the way.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Bumping:wavey:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, very excited. LOL I know I live in the neighboring province but how far is Surrey from the ocean???


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Will Hugo and Nugget be attending?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I sure hope to attend since I'm down here in Olympia, WA! I would love to meet you while at the show. I will check out the website.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ash said:


> Yes, very excited. LOL I know I live in the neighboring province but how far is Surrey from the ocean???


About 30 minutes from the ocean, actually the Straits of Georgia but close enough. LOL and 8th Avenue where the show is is only 5 minutes maybe from the US border.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Will Hugo and Nugget be attending?


They most certainly will! Both will be entered in the Working Certificate trials and in the conformation events. I'm booking 3 days off work so I can attend.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy said:


> I sure hope to attend since I'm down here in Olympia, WA! I would love to meet you while at the show. I will check out the website.


Well come on up!! Love to meet ya! The more the merrier.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

We are also hoping to attend...it is marked in my daytimer but with kids and a husband it may not come together.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nanika said:


> We are also hoping to attend...it is marked in my daytimer but with kids and a husband it may not come together.


 
Let the kids look after the husband and get your tushie down here with your furkids. LOL This is the NATIONALS after all. And when will they be any closer to you? But seriously, understand how sometimes life just gets in the way of our passions. Sure hope you can swing something cause I do believe you are a member of the GRCBC also?? and would love to meet you.


----------

